# Discussion on Feb.12: Anyone can participate



## Ariana (Dec 2, 2008)

Join in the discussion or just listen in: http://vokle.com/lineups/4194-microbes-and-us (February 12, 2pm EST)We all know that intestinal microbes are very important - and not only in the unglamorous work of keeping us regular.Join interactive discussion on February 12 to explore the good, the bad and the ugly of the invisible microbial world.


----------



## Ariana (Dec 2, 2008)

Slides and Q&A transcript of the Webinar:http://www.slideshare.net/Aurametrix/microbes-and-us


----------

